# Deadly Class: Trailer zur neuen Serie auf Syfy



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Deadly Class: Trailer zur neuen Serie auf Syfy* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Deadly Class: Trailer zur neuen Serie auf Syfy*


----------



## Staazvaind (25. Dezember 2018)

was ein käse.


----------

